# Month  of  gifts! prove(here)???



## yeni (Jun 4, 2016)

There is this story about an Egyptian whose Doctor prescribed to him some medication in order to prepare him before he gets operated on, to rid him off certain tumor in his stomach. When he realized that the medication would prevent him from fasting, which it was about to begin, he became so sad and then gave his trust to Allah by fasting, with the hope that Allah will cure him. 

Lo and behold, a miracle happened! This man went back to his doctor after Ramadan and the doctor examined him and he realized that, the tumor that he supposed to operate him and removed was nowhere to be found, and he told him about it, and the man then revealed to the Doctor that, perhaps he was cured because he fasted, and the doctor admitted to him the medical advantages of fasting, confirming what the Qur'an says.


Allah said: (...a guidance for mankind and clear proofs for the guidance and the criterion (between right and wrong).)

??the Quran was sent down as a guidance for the people.? (Quran 2:185)

Here Allah praised the Qur'an, which He revealed as guidance for the hearts of those who believe in it and adhere to its commands. Allah said: (and clear proofs) meaning, as clear and unambiguous signs and unequivocal proof for those who understand them. These proofs testify to the truth of the Qur'an, its guidance, the opposite of misguidance, and how it guides to the straight path, the opposite of the wrong path, and the distinction between the truth and falsehood, and the permissible and the prohibited. 


Muslim abstain all types of food and drink, as well as sexual intercourse with their spouses.  This creates a sense within the Muslim throughout the day that they are obeying the commands of God, as they leave things which are perfectly permissible at other times.  This created within the Muslims a conscience which encourages them to leave those deeds impermissible at all times.  Muslims, dry-mouthed from lack of water and abstaining from all types of food seen throughout the day, gain a sixth sense ? God consciousness - and this is the goal of fasting the month of Ramadan.  God says in the Quran:
?Fasting has been prescribed for you as it has been prescribed for those before you in order that you become of the God-conscious.? (Quran 2:183



Our relationship with Allah(God) Sheikh Yusuf Estes Ramadaniat [Episode 18]
youtube 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnXF6EvvA4M&index=29&list=PLcQvyVzXzzkKpYp7BpCYdEG66E0_5Nghj

---
|HD| BBC : The Life of Prophet Mohammed (pbuh) - Greatest Man Ever Walk on The Earth

youtube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaClr9qEOAI


----------



## yeni (Jun 8, 2016)

In fasting
The need to should lower their gaze
And distance from the act of taboo
And not to say obscene words

If the person is wont to do those things and then suddenly left for the arrival of Ramadan
What do you will feel?
Here
Feeling will change and feel the awe of the importance of fasting and Ramadan
Therefore, the first case is quite different from the new change



During the fast, Muslims experience hunger
and thirst and learn to sympathize with
those
in the world who have little to eat. They
come to appreciate the blessings that Allah
grants them. Through increased charity
during
the month, Muslims develop feelings of
generosity and goodwill toward others. And
since all Muslims in the world are
undergoing
the same experience at the same time, this
practice strengthens community bonds
throughout the Muslim world.

Read the name of God that he is your
creator,(quran). When you break ones proud,
when you destroy ones wishes palace, when you
stifle ones hope candle, when you be blind
for a body, when you even close your ears to
not hearing the voice of a proud that is
breaking, when you see the god but don't see
his slave, i want to know you rise your hand
to which sky to pray for your luck? Allah
create makes ramadan month that we realize
poor people durin the fast that we learn, we
don't break ones proud, we don't fight, we
don't lie, we don't be usurer and
selfish...... . Allah never forget every one
of creature then we must live for the God
then we learn how to live for the God by
fast.


(Ar-Rayyan): Allah (T) honours the fasting people by reserving a special gate for their entrance to the Jannah. The Messenger (S) said:

      In the Jannah is a gate called Ar-Rayyan (Thirst Quencher) through which only the fasting people will enter. Once they all get in, it will be shut forever. [Al-Bukhari]

They suffered from thirst in this life, and they will be rewarded by permanent thirst-quenching in the Hereafter. Opening the Gates of Good: Ramadhan is the best of all months, and good deeds are better in it (they earn more rewards). When this month arrives:

      The gates of the Jannah (the Garden of Paradise) are opened wide, the gates of Hell are shut and the devils are chained down. [Al-Bukhari] 


How to Welcome Ramadhaan the Prophet's Way | by Dr Zakir Naik 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4852pNr3PLQ


My advice to the Ummah for Ramadhaan | Dr Zakir Naik 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mujSgPO_-UQ


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 8, 2016)

You Muslims can fuck right off!


----------



## Watson (Jun 9, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> You Muslims can fuck right off!



find the location of yenis IP and report the bitch as a terrorist....


----------



## the_predator (Jun 10, 2016)

Yeni and her propaganda


----------



## charley (Jun 10, 2016)

[video]Ramadan[/video]


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 10, 2016)

charley said:


> [video]Ramadan[/video]



Link broken


----------



## yeni (Jun 12, 2016)

thank's brothers for sharing

I ask allah opens your heart for faith and monotheism
Nothing is difficult for allah

like omar ibn alkhatab

read his story

you will say sobhan allah

\\


  Yes, my brothers
  If a pregnant woman has a strong health
  Are easily able to fast (no problem)
  But
  Most of the cases
  Pregnant women can not fast
  Due to the fear on their health
    Or on the fetus
  Or her health and embryo together


  For each case
    Law in Jurisprudence and different expiation  
  There are pretty strict guidelines regarding fasting. First there is there are those forbidden to do so. Pregnant woman, Nursing mothers and the sick that might be affected by it. In addition their are those exempt such as the young adn the elderly / One rule regarding the Ramadan fast is we are not to Jeopardize our health

  God Almighty
  At all times and in all places (see us and hear us)
  4. He it is Who created the heavens and the earth in six Days and then Istawa (rose over) the Throne (in a manner that suits His Majesty). He knows what goes into the earth and what comes forth from it, what descends from the heaven and what ascends thereto. And He is with you (by His Knowledge) wheresoever you may be. And Allah is the All-Seer of what you do.

  \

              The conditions that invalidate the fast are as follows:
  ? Inserting something into any of the open orifices intentionally, with the exception of dharurah situations especially pertaining to illness. Eating, drinking and smoking invalidates fast. Medicated injections however, does not invalidate the fast.
  ? Vomitting intentionally. 
  ? Intentional ejaculation.
  ? Having sexual relations.
  ? Being in a state of haid, nifas or giving birth for women.
  ? Losing sanity.
  ? Unconsciousness throughout the day.
  ? Drunkenness throughout the day.
  ?           Apostasy.

  What does Ramadan mean to us Sheikh Yusuf Estes Ramadaniat [Episode 1]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=987UwJ2TrwI&index=17&list=PLcQvyVzXzzkKpYp7BpCYdEG66E0_5Nghj


  How the Quran was came down in Ramadan? Sheikh Yusuf Estes Ramadaniat [Episode 2]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2duw0WgSb4&list=PLcQvyVzXzzkKpYp7BpCYdEG66E0_5Nghj&index=16


----------



## solidassears (Jun 12, 2016)

http://madworldnews.com/liberal-praise-muhammad-ali/


----------



## solidassears (Jun 12, 2016)

lying muslim goats; here is reality:

http://madworldnews.com/liberal-praise-muhammad-ali/


----------



## solidassears (Jun 12, 2016)

Moron Muslims head up ass.

http://madworldnews.com/liberal-praise-muhammad-ali/


----------



## solidassears (Jun 12, 2016)

Mohammad was a pedophile; rapist murderer.. Completely lying, false prophet asshole

https://wikiislam.net/wiki/Was_Muhammad_a_Pedophile?


----------



## solidassears (Jun 12, 2016)

Muslim cowardly assholes again:

http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/12/us/orlando-nightclub-shooting/


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 14, 2016)

there is a great story of how god promised never to flood the earth again and thats why he created the rainbow, and if you go to the rainbow you will find gifts of young boy anus, its right next to the whiskey on sunset in hollywood, been there plenty of times, avoid the hot wings. just saying


----------



## yeni (Jun 16, 2016)

Fasting
  Fundamental pillar of the five pillars of Islam
  Its purpose is not hunger and thirst

  But
  Is a renewal of human life
    And a strong drive and ready to work good
  And training
  And the beginning of change

  Prayer and charity and helping the poor, and so

  And reward multiplier

              Narrated Abu Salama bin 'Abdur Rahman: that he asked 'Aisha "How was the prayer of Allah's Apostle in Ramadan?" She replied, "He did not pray more than eleven Rakat in Ramadan or in any other month. He used to pray four Rakat ---- let alone their beauty and length----and then he would pray four ----let alone their beauty and length ----and then he would pray three Rakat (Witr)." She added, "I asked, 'O Allah's Apostle! Do you sleep before praying the Witr?' He replied, 'O 'Aisha! My eyes sleep but my heart does not sleep."  

  As well as

  Refinement of the ethics of human
  Abu Huraira reported: The Messenger of Allah, peace be upon him, said, ?When one of you awakes in the morning for fasting, then he should not use obscene language or behave ignorantly. If anyone slanders him or tries to argue with him, he should say: Indeed, I am fasting! Indeed, I am fasting!?

  [Sahih Muslim, Book 6, Number 2563]


  Throughout the year
  People eat and drink and soaked in the pleasures
  But
  Fast one month a year

  Comfortable for the health and body

  And feel

   like miserable poor countries

  Sympathy and participation, Sheikh Yusuf Estes Ramadaniat [Episode 4] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYhT2neBmX8&index=14&list=PLcQvyVzXzzkKpYp7BpCYdEG66E0_5Nghj



  Benefits of Siyam 1, Sheikh Yusuf Estes Ramadaniat [Episode 5] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2nEVXxCxSs&list=PLcQvyVzXzzkKpYp7BpCYdEG66E0_5Nghj&index=13


----------



## yeni (Jun 20, 2016)

Yes, my dear brother
  It's simple
  In Ramadan
  Everyone becomes ready
   the soul and conscience 

  This month of mercy
  This month of forgiveness
  Here I can make up
    What rolls of amusement and indifference
  God will see me I pray
  I pay alms in secret and in public
  I read the Qur'an and I cried in prayer seeking forgiveness

  And thus see the mosques are full
  And people to not sleep

  Spirituality is high
  And a lot of people repent in Ramadan
  And so
  Beginning of a change for the better

  It is compulsory for those who are fasting to observe their acts, movements and speech and to avoid things that may affect one?s fasting ritual so that the ritual does not end up as just a simple act of abstinence from food and drink without any deserving rewards. 

  Rasulullah s.a.w has described fasting as a piece of armour. He has also discouraged those who are fasting against abusive language and ma?siyyah (vice) and to remind those who instigate us into argument or quarrel that we are fasting. Rasulullah s.a.w has also mentioned that Allah s.w.t will not accept the fast of those who lie, even if the person has abstained from food and drink. (Bukhari, Ahmad and Ashabus Sunan) 

  According to Ibnu Arabi, the above Hadtih explains that the fast rewards will not be given out. In other words, liars do not deserve to receive the rewards of the fast. Saiyidina Umar has also mentioned that fasting is not merely abstinence from food and drink but also abstinence from wrongdoings such as lying.


  How New YorK reacts to a muslim , Amazing Reactions

  [URL]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEvojpq-1HE


  Benefits of Siyam 2, Sheikh Yusuf Estes Ramadaniat [Episode 6]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ3-a7jbZrM&list=PLcQvyVzXzzkKpYp7BpCYdEG66E0_5Nghj&index=12

  [/URL]


----------



## nickmitchell7772 (Jun 20, 2016)

Whenever you scum Muslims order food. My guys drizzle bacon grease over your food hahahah


----------



## nickmitchell7772 (Jun 20, 2016)

Swine my brother...true^^


----------



## yeni (Jun 24, 2016)

someone told me
  These views and interaction of many members and friends of the non-Muslim



  Yes month of fasting is the big gift for Muslims. They fast in it for God. They believe that with Fasting they earn many good gifts from God. 

  \\\

  I have read your article and trust me this will me learn Quran Online with Tajweed from Best Online Quran Teachers

  \\\\\\\\


  Which makes you wonder just how wel do they practice Islam. Ramadan is our holiest month and all fighting even minor disagreements among friends are forbidden.

  \/////
  I hate fasting just from meat for 49 days, so I respect Muslims who faste from all food

  \\\\\\

  . The Holy Qur'an is the best guide to life. Thank you for your input on this thread.


  \\\
  Anyone who acts against the guidance in the Qur'an is not practicing Islam. Fighting in the sacred months is forbidden except to safeguard your existence and prevent further persecution.

  Ramadan in Karachi begins on Tuesday. The last time I was in Karachi was in May 1964 for three weeks. Ice cream there tasted quite nice. My hotel was on the main Bandar Road and traffic was quite unbelievably high even then. Since then, I have landed in Karachi a couple of times but only in transit.

  Fasting has always helped me health-wise. My health has always improved by the end of the month. Fasting is not prescribed for health reasons but to be conscious of Allah to prevent yourself from doing evil actions. Ignorant people on both sides of the fence do not understand the real reason for fasting.

  Fasting is not a rigid law in Islam but only those are required to fast who can fast without damaging health. If unable to fast in Ramadan, it can be done afterwards. Only those make it rigid who are ignorant about it. As a child, it was quite fun to fast but not fun when I had to break it in the afternoon due to thirst. My parents would insist that I break it if I can't bear it.

  I am eagerly looking forward to Ramadan this time, as usual. There is possibility that I may visit Pakistan for the first week of the month of Ramadan (not Karachi in the south but Gilgit and the K2 area in the north).

  I wish all my peaceful brothers and sisters a blessed month and spiritual happiness. May Allah bless you all!
  \\\

  In my opinion it means you do not know the definition of a Muslim. A Muslim is a person who submits to Allaah*swt( to the best of his ability. the need for "Ritual", Procedures" Requirements come with responsibility that develops as the individual matures and learns. No one is denied being muslim as long as they do not know how, for reasons beyond their control.

  the "covenent" is only required if there is reason you know there is one. If for reasons beyond your control you have no way of knowing nothing is required. Being Muslim is the default state of our creation. It only changes as we gain the ability to choose with sincerity and knowledge.

  \\\

  So, if I understand correctly you fast from sunrise to sundown, yes? Does that mean you can have sexual relations at night (or from dusk till dawn, if I may).


  \\////

  Sounds like a contest to see who is more devoted to their dogma. Of course you would say that because you are biased just like the poster is biased towards his religion. Chances are high that you live in a Christian country with a Christian family. You didn't choose your religion; the geography of your birth chose it for you.


  \\\
  From above:

  Nonetheless, there have been reports of some shops continuing to refuse to sell water and eating and drinking in public remain illegal under the country?s laws for ?respecting Ramadan?.


  Even in karachi you will find concessions are made for those that would be harmed by fasting. they just are not allowed to be publicly visible. i am a little bit Familiar with Katachi I have Grand-Children there. My oldest son-in-law is from they He and my Daughter travel back and forth, theier kids prefer life in Pakistani to Texas so stay in Karachi although they were born in Texas.
  \\


  The virtue of reading the Quran Sheikh Yusuf Estes Ramadaniat [Episode 22]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jhkbwj5yNyo&index=25&list=PLcQvyVzXzzkKpYp7BpCYdEG66E0_5Nghj



  Death comes suddenly Sheikh Yusuf Estes Ramadaniat [Episode 21] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGhlrmdGBq8&index=26&list=PLcQvyVzXzzkKpYp7BpCYdEG66E0_5Nghj


----------



## Riles (Jun 24, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> You Muslims can fuck right off!



          ^^^^^^ This, for sure!!! ^^^^^^


----------



## bigpapa101 (Jun 26, 2016)

Griffith said:


> find the location of yenis IP and report the bitch as a terrorist....


X2...Yeni is so fuckin brain washed by that Muslim bull shit and these are the ones that turn out to be terrorist. I have felt weird about this character since day one...im just saying!

B/P


----------



## charley (Jun 26, 2016)

What Does Islam Teach About...                                                    			                                                                 

                 [h=2]Sex and Muhammad[/h]                 _                     Was Muhammad, whom the Quran says is the perfect model for mankind, sexually restrained?_ 

                The Quran (which was narrated by Muhammad) refers to Muhammad's life as "a                  beautiful pattern of conduct for anyone whose hope is in Allah" (33:21) and "an                  exalted standard of character" (68:4). Yet, thanks to Allah's                  extraordinary interest in his personal sex life (as immortalized in the Quran)                  the prophet of Islam had sex with just about anyone he pleased.                 Although the Quran didn't appear to have enough space for topics like universal                  love and brotherhood (which neophytes sometimes insist are there, but aren't), the                  list of sexual partners that Muhammad was entitled to is detailed more than                  once, sometimes in categories and sometimes in reference to specific persons (ie. Zaynab                  and Mary).
Muhammad was married to thirteen                  women, including eleven                  at one time. He relegated them to either consecutive  days or (according to                  some accounts) all in one night. He had sex with a  9-year-old girl and  		                married his                  adopted son's wife (after arranging a quick divorce). On  top of that, Muhammad had a multitude of slave girls and                  concubines with whom he had sex - sometimes on the very  days in which they watched their husbands and fathers die at the hands  of his army.
So,                  by any realistic measure, the creator of the world's most sexually restrictive                  religion was also one of the most sexually indulgent characters in history.


----------



## charley (Jun 26, 2016)

The questions in the ISIS pamphlet:
[h=3]*Question 1: What is al-sabi? *[/h]Al-Sabi is a woman from among ahl al-harb (the people of war) who has been captured by Muslims.

[h=3]*Question 2: What makes al-sabi permissible?*[/h]What  makes al-sabi permissible (i.e., what makes it permissible to take such  a woman captive) is (her) unbelief. Unbelieving (women) who were  captured and brought into the abode of Islam are permissible to us,  after the imam distributes them (among us).

[h=3]*Question 3: Can all unbelieving women be taken captive?*[/h]There  is no dispute among the scholars that it is permissible to capture  unbelieving women (who are characterized by) original unbelief  (kufrasli), such as thekitabiyat (women from among the People of the  Book, i.e. Jews and Christians) and polytheists. However, (the scholars)  are disputed over (the issue of) capturing apostate women. The  consensus leans towards forbidding it, though some people of knowledge  think it permissible. We (ISIS) lean towards accepting the consensus.

[h=3]*Question 4: Is it permissible to have intercourse with a female captive?*[/h]It  is permissible to have sexual intercourse with the female captive.  Allah the almighty said: (Successful are the believers) who guard their  chastity, except from their wives or (the captives and slaves) that  their right hands possess, for then they are free from blame (Quran  23:5-6).
[h=3]*Question 5: Is it permissible to have intercourse with a female captive immediately after taking possession (of her)?*[/h]If  she is a virgin, he (her master) can have intercourse with her  immediately after taking possession of her. However, is she isn?t, her  uterus must be purified (first).
[h=3]*Question 6: Is it permissible to sell a female captive?*[/h]It  is permissible to buy, sell, or give as a gift female captives and  slaves, for they are merely property, which can be disposed of (as long  as that doesn?t cause (the Muslim ummah) any harm or damage.
[h=3]*Question 7: Is it permissible to separate a mother from her children through (the act of) buying and selling?*[/h]It  is not permissible to separate a mother from her prepubescent children  through buying, selling or giving away (a captive or slave). (But) it is  permissible to separate them if the children are grown and mature.
[h=3]*Question 8: If two or more (men) buy a female captive together, does she then become (sexually) permissible to each of them?*[/h]It  is forbidden to have intercourse with a female captive if (the master)  does not own her exclusively. One who owns (a captive) in partnership  (with others) may not have sexual intercourse with her until the other  (owners) sell or give him (their share).
[h=3]*Question 9: If the female captive was impregnated by her owner, can he then sell her?*[/h]He can?t sell her if she becomes the mother of a child.
[h=3]*Question 10: If a man dies, what is the law regarding the female captive he owned?*[/h]Female  captives are distributed as part of his estate, just as all (other  parts) of his estate (are distributed). However, they may only provide  services, not intercourse, if a father or (one of the) sons has already  had intercourse with them, or if several (people) inherit them in  partnership.
[h=3]*Question 11: May a man have intercourse with the female slave of his wife?*[/h]A man may not have intercourse with the female slave of his wife, because (the slave) is owned by someone else.
[h=3]*Question 12: May a man kiss the female slave of another, with the owner?s permission?*[/h]A  man may not kiss the female slave of another, for kissing (involves)  pleasure, and pleasure is prohibited unless (the man) owns (the slave)  exclusively.
[h=3]*Question 13: Is it permissible to have intercourse with a female slave who has not reached puberty?*[/h]It  is permissible to have intercourse with the female slave who hasn?t  reached puberty if she is fit for intercourse; however if she is not fit  for intercourse, then it is enough to enjoy her without intercourse.
[h=3]*Question 14: What private parts of the female slaves body must be concealed during prayer?*[/h]Her  private body parts (that must be concealed) during prayer are the same  as those (that must be concealed) outside (prayer), and they (include)  everything besides the head, neck, hands and feet.
[h=3]*Question 15: May a female slave meet foreign men without wearing a hijab?*[/h]A  female slave is allowed to expose her head, neck, hands, and feet in  front of foreign men if fitna (enticement) can be avoided. However, if  fitna is present, or of there is fear that it will occur, then it (i.e.  exposing these body parts becomes) forbidden.
[h=3]*Question 16: Can two sisters be taken together while taking slaves?*[/h]It  is permissible to have two sisters, a female slave and her aunt (her  fathers sister), or a female slave and her aunt (from her mothers side).  But they cannot be together during intercourse, (and) whoever has  intercourse with one of them cannot have intercourse with the other, due  to the general (consensus) over the prohibition of this.
[h=3]*Question 17: What is al-azl?*[/h]Al-azl is refraining from ejaculating on a woman?s pudendum (i.e. coitus interruptus).
[h=3]*Question 18: May a man use the al-azl (technique) with his female slave?*[/h]A man is allowed (to use) al-azl during intercourse with his female slave with or without her consent.
[h=3]*Question 19: Is it permissible to beat a female slave?*[/h]It  is permissible to beat the female slave as a (form of) darb tadeeb  (disciplinary beating), (but) it is forbidden to (use) darb al-takseer  (literally, breaking beating), (darb) al-tashaffi (beating for the  purpose of achieving gratification), or (darb) al-tadheeb (torture  beating). Further, it is forbidden to hit the face.
[h=3]*Question 20: What is the ruling regarding a female slave who runs away from her master?*[/h]A male or female slaves running away (from their master) is among the gravest of sins.
[h=3]*Question 21: What is the earthly punishment of a female slave who runs away from her master?*[/h]She  (i.e., the female slave who runs away from her master) has no  punishment according to the Shariah of Allah; however, she is (to be)  reprimanded (in such a way that) deters others like her from escaping.
[h=3]*Question 22: Is it permissible to marry a Muslim (slave) or a kitabiyya (i.e., Jewish or Christian) female slave?*[/h]It  is impermissible for a free (man) to marry Muslim or kitabiyat female  slaves, except for those (men) who feared to (commit) a sin, that is,  the sin of fornication.
[h=3]*Question 24: If a man marries a female slave who is owned by someone else, who is allowed to have intercourse with her?*[/h]A  master is prohibited from having intercourse with his female slave who  is married to someone else; instead, the master receives her service,  (while) the husband (gets to) enjoy her (sexually).
[h=3]*Question 25: Are the huddoud (Quranic punishments) applied to female slaves?*[/h]If  a female slave committed what necessitated the enforcement of a hadd  (on her), a hadd (is then) enforced on her ? however, the hadd is  reduced by half within the hudud that accepts reduction by half.
[h=3]*Question 27: What is the reward for freeing a slave girl?*[/h]Allah  the exalted said (in the Quran): And what can make you know what is  (breaking through) the difficult pass (hell)? It is the freeing of a  slave. And (the prophet Muhammad) said: ?Whoever frees a believer Allah  frees every organ of his body from hellfire.?

The questions in the ISIS pamphlet:
[h=3]*Question 1: What is al-sabi? *[/h]Al-Sabi is a woman from among ahl al-harb (the people of war) who has been captured by Muslims.

[h=3]*Question 2: What makes al-sabi permissible?*[/h]What  makes al-sabi permissible (i.e., what makes it permissible to take such  a woman captive) is (her) unbelief. Unbelieving (women) who were  captured and brought into the abode of Islam are permissible to us,  after the imam distributes them (among us).

[h=3]*Question 3: Can all unbelieving women be taken captive?*[/h]There  is no dispute among the scholars that it is permissible to capture  unbelieving women (who are characterized by) original unbelief  (kufrasli), such as thekitabiyat (women from among the People of the  Book, i.e. Jews and Christians) and polytheists. However, (the scholars)  are disputed over (the issue of) capturing apostate women. The  consensus leans towards forbidding it, though some people of knowledge  think it permissible. We (ISIS) lean towards accepting the consensus.

[h=3]*Question 4: Is it permissible to have intercourse with a female captive?*[/h]It  is permissible to have sexual intercourse with the female captive.  Allah the almighty said: (Successful are the believers) who guard their  chastity, except from their wives or (the captives and slaves) that  their right hands possess, for then they are free from blame (Quran  23:5-6).
[h=3]*Question 5: Is it permissible to have intercourse with a female captive immediately after taking possession (of her)?*[/h]If  she is a virgin, he (her master) can have intercourse with her  immediately after taking possession of her. However, is she isn?t, her  uterus must be purified (first).
[h=3]*Question 6: Is it permissible to sell a female captive?*[/h]It  is permissible to buy, sell, or give as a gift female captives and  slaves, for they are merely property, which can be disposed of (as long  as that doesn?t cause (the Muslim ummah) any harm or damage.
[h=3]*Question 7: Is it permissible to separate a mother from her children through (the act of) buying and selling?*[/h]It  is not permissible to separate a mother from her prepubescent children  through buying, selling or giving away (a captive or slave). (But) it is  permissible to separate them if the children are grown and mature.
[h=3]*Question 8: If two or more (men) buy a female captive together, does she then become (sexually) permissible to each of them?*[/h]It  is forbidden to have intercourse with a female captive if (the master)  does not own her exclusively. One who owns (a captive) in partnership  (with others) may not have sexual intercourse with her until the other  (owners) sell or give him (their share).
[h=3]*Question 9: If the female captive was impregnated by her owner, can he then sell her?*[/h]He can?t sell her if she becomes the mother of a child.
[h=3]*Question 10: If a man dies, what is the law regarding the female captive he owned?*[/h]Female  captives are distributed as part of his estate, just as all (other  parts) of his estate (are distributed). However, they may only provide  services, not intercourse, if a father or (one of the) sons has already  had intercourse with them, or if several (people) inherit them in  partnership.
[h=3]*Question 11: May a man have intercourse with the female slave of his wife?*[/h]A man may not have intercourse with the female slave of his wife, because (the slave) is owned by someone else.
[h=3]*Question 12: May a man kiss the female slave of another, with the owner?s permission?*[/h]A  man may not kiss the female slave of another, for kissing (involves)  pleasure, and pleasure is prohibited unless (the man) owns (the slave)  exclusively.
[h=3]*Question 13: Is it permissible to have intercourse with a female slave who has not reached puberty?*[/h]It  is permissible to have intercourse with the female slave who hasn?t  reached puberty if she is fit for intercourse; however if she is not fit  for intercourse, then it is enough to enjoy her without intercourse.
[h=3]*Question 14: What private parts of the female slaves body must be concealed during prayer?*[/h]Her  private body parts (that must be concealed) during prayer are the same  as those (that must be concealed) outside (prayer), and they (include)  everything besides the head, neck, hands and feet.
[h=3]*Question 15: May a female slave meet foreign men without wearing a hijab?*[/h]A  female slave is allowed to expose her head, neck, hands, and feet in  front of foreign men if fitna (enticement) can be avoided. However, if  fitna is present, or of there is fear that it will occur, then it (i.e.  exposing these body parts becomes) forbidden.
[h=3]*Question 16: Can two sisters be taken together while taking slaves?*[/h]It  is permissible to have two sisters, a female slave and her aunt (her  fathers sister), or a female slave and her aunt (from her mothers side).  But they cannot be together during intercourse, (and) whoever has  intercourse with one of them cannot have intercourse with the other, due  to the general (consensus) over the prohibition of this.
[h=3]*Question 17: What is al-azl?*[/h]Al-azl is refraining from ejaculating on a woman?s pudendum (i.e. coitus interruptus).
[h=3]*Question 18: May a man use the al-azl (technique) with his female slave?*[/h]A man is allowed (to use) al-azl during intercourse with his female slave with or without her consent.
[h=3]*Question 19: Is it permissible to beat a female slave?*[/h]It  is permissible to beat the female slave as a (form of) darb tadeeb  (disciplinary beating), (but) it is forbidden to (use) darb al-takseer  (literally, breaking beating), (darb) al-tashaffi (beating for the  purpose of achieving gratification), or (darb) al-tadheeb (torture  beating). Further, it is forbidden to hit the face.
[h=3]*Question 20: What is the ruling regarding a female slave who runs away from her master?*[/h]A male or female slaves running away (from their master) is among the gravest of sins.
[h=3]*Question 21: What is the earthly punishment of a female slave who runs away from her master?*[/h]She  (i.e., the female slave who runs away from her master) has no  punishment according to the Shariah of Allah; however, she is (to be)  reprimanded (in such a way that) deters others like her from escaping.
[h=3]*Question 22: Is it permissible to marry a Muslim (slave) or a kitabiyya (i.e., Jewish or Christian) female slave?*[/h]It  is impermissible for a free (man) to marry Muslim or kitabiyat female  slaves, except for those (men) who feared to (commit) a sin, that is,  the sin of fornication.
[h=3]*Question 24: If a man marries a female slave who is owned by someone else, who is allowed to have intercourse with her?*[/h]A  master is prohibited from having intercourse with his female slave who  is married to someone else; instead, the master receives her service,  (while) the husband (gets to) enjoy her (sexually).
[h=3]*Question 25: Are the huddoud (Quranic punishments) applied to female slaves?*[/h]If  a female slave committed what necessitated the enforcement of a hadd  (on her), a hadd (is then) enforced on her ? however, the hadd is  reduced by half within the hudud that accepts reduction by half.
[h=3]*Question 27: What is the reward for freeing a slave girl?*[/h]Allah  the exalted said (in the Quran): And what can make you know what is  (breaking through) the difficult pass (hell)? It is the freeing of a  slave. And (the prophet Muhammad) said: ?Whoever frees a believer Allah  frees every organ of his body from hellfire.?


----------



## charley (Jun 26, 2016)

"A  man can quench his sexual lusts with a child as young as a baby.  However, he should not penetrate her But. Sodomizing the baby is halal  (allowed by sharia).

This is from a Muslim cults Priest he is after all an Ayatollah  

Thighing of children: Mohammed (51) married Ayesha when she was SIX, but  as she was too small to consumate, he practised the sacred rite of  Mufa? Khathat (otherwise known as ?thighing?) whereby he rubbed himself  between the tops of her thighs, but did not enter.  

It is In Iran Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini, The Supreme Leader of Iran, the Shia Grand Ayatollah, 1979-89 said  

A man can quench his sexual lusts with a child as young as a baby.  However, he should not penetrate her But. Sodomizing the baby is halal  (allowed by sharia). this says it all  


Muslim Males want Sharia for One reason their Male advantage  

if a Muslim males Kills a Non Muslim under sharia law and says he refused to Convert No Crime has been  
committed  

If a Muslim Beats his wife Sharia 64.5 tells him How No Crime has been committed  

If a Muslim Male marries a baby under Sharia 65.4 No Crime has been committed  

and under sharia is is a Muslims Oath to convert everyone  

and Mohamed if the Infidel Unbeliever does not Convert he must Die  

the Muslim cult is an Abomination and should be banned all over the world  

Edit Found this  

Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini, The Supreme Leader of Iran, the Shia Grand Ayatollah, 1979-89 said in his official statements:  

"A man can quench his sexual lusts with a child as young as a baby.  However, he should not penetrate. Sodomizing the baby is halal (allowed  by sharia). If the man penetrates and damages the child, then he should  be responsible for her subsistence all her life. This girl, however,  does not count as one of his four permanent wives. The man will not be  eligible to marry the girl?s sister. It is better for a girl to marry  when her menstruation starts, and at her husband's house rather than her  father's home. Any father marrying his daughter so young will have a  permanent place in heaven."  

Khomeini, "Tahrirolvasyleh" fourth volume, Darol Elm, Gom, Iran, 1990  

?It is not illegal for an adult male to 'thigh' or enjoy a young girl  who is still in the age of weaning; meaning to place his penis between  her thighs, and to kiss her.?  

Ayatu Allah Al Khumaini's "Tahrir Al wasila" p. 241, issue number 12  

"Young boys or girls in full sexual effervescence are kept from getting  married before they reach the legal age of majority. This is against the  intention of divine laws. Why should the marriage of pubescent girls  and boys be forbidden because they are still minors, when they are  allowed to listen to the radio and to sexually arousing music?" 

"The Little Green Book" "Sayings of the Ayatollah Khomeini", Bantam Books  

MUHAMMAD, THE PROPHET OF ISLAM  



Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini, The Supreme Leader of Iran, the Shia Grand Ayatollah, 1979-89 said in his official statements:  

"A man can quench his sexual lusts with a child as young as a baby.  However, he should not penetrate her But. Sodomizing the baby is halal  (allowed by sharia). this says it all ................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## ansarm (Jun 26, 2016)

yeni said:


> In fasting
> The need to should lower their gaze
> And distance from the act of taboo
> And not to say obscene words
> ...


You got a bunch of trolls here. Dont be daunted.
Copying actual talmud sentences and ascribing them to Islam.
Smells like like hasbara.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Jun 26, 2016)

Yah yah yah, Yeni has a dopple!


----------



## yeni (Jun 28, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sqJdIwpiLE

\\\

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8IkPwzjfGs
\\\\

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgWAQWnEAlA

\\\

Always the same problem 

Twisting and turning and distance from the truth 


Baha'i, the Shiites  
Have nothing to do with Islam 
No matter how you try to prove a negative 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wklOUSV_xo0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoYqL7K1664 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNGhBoYsFXg&feature=related 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJQ1Z8ADhpw&feature=relmfu 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hnIERpeFDI
5-Alawites

An Alawi believes imam Ali was Imam on earth but Allah in the heavens ( as quoted In the Alawite secret text chapter 3).
Chapter 4 also explains that Imam Ali created Prophet Muhammad who created Salman Al Farsi.
They call them Mana, Isim, Bab respectively.
The meaning being Imam Ali, the guide and the front face being prophet Muhammad and the door being Salman al-Farsi
So do they believe they were god? Yes in a trinity, but not Allah on earth
Shia & Sunni what's real ISLAM? 


I say the Holy Qur'an and the Hadith 
Only the truth inside them 
Bukhari is the book the right and the main source of sayings of the Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him 
And beyond ranging from Sahih Muslim, Tirmidhi and Nasa'i and Ben Majah, and so on 

yes 

Exact match between the Holy Qur'an and the Hadith and science 
In all fields of medicine - Astronomy - Heaven - earth - space - self 00000 
And the testimony of scientists 

must study Quran and Hadith 


Will say allah akbar 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFfRSUZU5dU 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IspK651RpY&feature=related 

\\\



  Lots and lots of non-Muslims who wants to learn rituals of Ramadan for Muslims
  And sends thanks and gratitude to that information

  Alhamdulillah

  , please favor us by sharing your experience of the recent Ramadan fast, particularly the Laylat al-Qadr.
  see the results

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rA7Je6oEOws



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFt0Q2vPLqI


  There are other special features in Ramadan.
  The Last Ten Nights
  1. ?Indeed we have revealed it (the Quran) in the Honored Night.
  2. And what will explain to you what the Honored Night is?
  3. The Honored Night is better than a thousand months.
  4. In it, the angels descend as well as the Spirit (Gabriel) by the permission of their Lord, with all types of decrees.
  5. ?Peace? it is until the rising of dawn.? (Quran:97:1-5)

  It was Ramadan in which the Quran was revealed from the heavens to the Earth. More specifically, it was one of the last ten nights of this blessed month. The Prophet said:
  ?Seek the Honored Night in the last ten.? (Saheeh Al-Bukhari)
  On that night, worship and good deeds are better than performing them for a thousand months, as mentioned in the verses above. Thus the Prophet would increase his worship by staying awake the whole night in worship.


  ?When he entered the [last] ten [nights] of Ramadan, the Prophet would ?rollup his sleeves? and give life to the whole night, and waken his family.? (Saheeh Al-Bukhari)
  Muslims in Ramadan seek this Honored Night in order that they may be given an increase in reward. Muslims spend the whole night in worship, from praying the taraweeh prayer to reading the Quran, supplicating to God, and praying extra voluntary prayers. During these nights, there is even an extra

  congregational prayer held in the mosques which lasts for about an hour and a half to two hours up until the time of the predawn meal. Nights are alive with worship, and people for these ten nights expend all efforts in doing so, seeking that they may have spent the Honored Night in the worship of God. The Prophet said:

  ?Whoever stood in prayer in the Honored Night, believing in God and hoping for His reward, all his previous sins will be forgiven.? (Saheeh Al-Bukhari)

  Ramadan is a month of forgiveness, and people hope that they will people from those who are saved from the Fire:
  ?God chooses who will be saved from the Fire (in Ramadan), and that is every night.? (Al-Tirmidhi)

  For this reason in Ramadan, people fast, pray, and seek the Honored Night in order that they may be forgiven for their shortcomings and enter Paradise.

      Ten days of Ramadan

      Have the advantage of a private
      the night of Al-Qadr
      21
      Or 23-25-27-29
  AlQadar night Sheikh Yusuf Estes Ramadaniat [Episode 19] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Be9w3jS_ZSw&list=PLcQvyVzXzzkKpYp7BpCYdEG66E0_5Nghj&index=28


  I am Sayim for Sheikh Yusuf Estes Ramadaniat [Episode 23]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0w70wH0k1U&list=PLcQvyVzXzzkKpYp7BpCYdEG66E0_5Nghj&index=24


----------



## charley (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## charley (Jun 28, 2016)

ansarm said:


> You got a bunch of trolls here. Dont be daunted.
> Copying actual talmud sentences and ascribing them to Islam.
> Smells like like hasbara.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk




.... say what you mean bro ....     you're saying that Yeni is a 'hasbara', most likely a Jewish person stirring up trouble to fuck with Muslims ???????


----------



## ansarm (Jun 28, 2016)

charley said:


> .... say what you mean bro ....     you're saying that Yeni is a 'hasbara', most likely a Jewish person stirring up trouble to fuck with Muslims ???????


I heard some wheels squeaking. Must be coming from your head. You got me Sherlock. 

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Jun 29, 2016)

ansarm said:


> I heard some wheels squeaking. Must be coming from your head. You got me Sherlock.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk



... hey mr. asswipe....   you got something to say , say it !!     otherwise fuck off!!


----------



## yeni (Jul 2, 2016)

From a study of the Holy Quran and Traditions of the Holy Prophet, it transpires that there are three objectives of Zakat (poor-due). One is basic and specific and the other two are secondary and collective.

  The basic and essential objective of Zakat is purification of the soul. It cures the lust for wealth, infuses the feat Allah in mans heart and makes one amenable to good deeds. The Holy Quran says: And away from it (Hell) shall be kept the most pious one, who gives away his wealth in order to purify himself. (XCIL:17-18)

  On another occasion Allah addresses and exhorts the Holy Prophet (Pbuh) in these words: Take alms of their wealth, wherewith you may cleanse and purify them. (9: 103)
  These verses make the real importance of Zakat quite clear: it aims to emancipate the heart from temporal preoccupations and purifies the soul.
  It is an acknowledged fact that the love of material things is the real enemy of prayer. It turns a man away from Allah and the After-life. The Holy Prophet once said: The root of all evil is the love of worldly things. (Mishkat)

  Although temporal love includes many things the most powerful and dangerous of all is the love of material wealth. The Holy Prophet has, therefore, regarded it as the greatest of all evils for the Muslims: The trial for my Ummah is wealth. (Tirmidhi)
  If a Muslim can save himself from the lure of wealth, he will be able to protect himself from many other vices.

  Because of its basic aim and purpose, poor-due is known as zakat in Islam. Literally it means both purification and growth. To give a portion of ones income to the needy for the pleasure of Allah is called Zakat because it purifies the soul. It must, however, be remembered that the aim of zakat is achieved only when its payment is motivated by sincere desire and practical effort. The pleasure of Allah should be the first and foremost consideration while paying Zakat. It must be free from every other motive.

  Zakat should be paid out of the income earned only by fair and honest means. Whatever is paid should be respectable. If cheap and worthless stuff is given in zakat it will go in vain. It will be no better than a hypocritical gesture.
  Zakats beneficiary should neither be made to feel grateful for it, nor should his feelings and self-respect be hurt. Otherwise, Zakat will cease to have any meaning.

  One secondary objective of the poor-due is to provide basic necessities to poor Muslims. The Holy Prophet said: Verily Allah has ordained the payment of Zakat on them (Muslims). It will be taken from the rich and returned to the poor. (Muslim)
  These Traditions make it quite obvious that there is also a social and economic aspect of the poor-due without which its Islamic concept remains incomplete.

  The other secondary objective of Zakat is the help and support of Islam. While giving the details of the beneficiaries of Zakat the Holy Quran says: The alms are only for the poor and the needy, and for those who collect them, and those whose hearts are to be reconciled, and to free the captives and the debtors and for the cause of Allah, and for the wayfarers. (9:60)
  The words the cause of Allah denote the struggle waged for Islam


  Dr. Zakir Naik Q&A Wealth, Zakat and its testing in Islam 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRuEhOJyZpo


  Itikaf is a form of worship. It is formed by staying in a Mosque for a certain time. It is Ehtiyat that one should stay with the intention to worship Allah by praying formal or informal prayers although prayer is not a condition therein.

  The time for this form of worship could be anytime when one is allowed to fast. The best time is the month of Ramadan, especially, the last ten days.

  Conditions for I'tikaf during Ramadhan:

  1. Intention as in the rest of the worship acts. It is necessary that the intention be made at the beginning of Itikaf so that the rule, requiring the worship act to be completed with intention, be followed thoroughly from the beginning to the end. The decision made at the beginning of the night to start Itikaf from the beginning of the following day will be open to objection. However, if one decides to start it from the beginning of the night it is not an offense to do so.

  One is not allowed to change one's mind from one Itikaf to another of the same qualities or different.

  2. Belief in Islam.

  3. Freedom from mental illness.

  4. Fasting; thus the Itikaf of one who cannot fast for some reason is not valid.

  5. Duration; which is three continuous days at least. It could be more but not less than three days.

  If it is started from the beginning of a day the two nights in between will be part of the duration. Less than three days is not considered Itikaf.

  That it must take place in one of these Mosques: (a) The holy Mosque in Makkah, (b) the holy Mosque of the Prophet in Medina, (c) the holy Mosque of Kufa, (d) the holy Mosque of Basrah, and (e) the Mosque which is assigned for the Friday prayer in any town or city. It is Ehtiyat, however, to complete it in any of the first four Mosques.

  The roof and basement of a Mosque is part of the same and it is valid to complete Etikaf in such places of a Mosque.

  Permission of the people whose permission are required such as the master for the slave, husband and parents for the wife and children if this will be against the right of the husband or causes trouble to the parents.

  6. Completing it in the Mosque where it was started. Thus, going out of the Mosque without an acceptable reason will invalidate the Itikaf, regardless, one knows the rule or is ignorant or has gone out because of forgetfulness, except in the case of an emergency or one being forced or it is because of some need such as using wash room or having Taharat.

  One is allowed to come out of the Mosque during Itikaf to take part in the burial of a deceased or to visit an ailing one; Going out of the Mosque for a time long enough to cause the Itikaf to become as non-existing will be considered as invalidating the same, even if one has not done it out of one's own choice.

  If one needs to have Ghusl/bath during the Itikaf and it is possible for him to have it inside the Mosque, and is not allowed to go out unless the reason for Ghusl requires him not to stay inside the Mosque.

  Etikaf is originally an optional worship act but it may become obligatory because of a vow etc.

  Things to avoid during Itikaf:

  1. Having sex and also according to Ehtiyat kissing or playing with one's wife;

  2. According to a necessary Ehtiyat causing a semen discharge,

  3. And smelling perfumes for enjoyment; it is not an offense if one cannot enjoy the perfume because of some defect in his smelling ability.

  4. Selling or buying in the form of a business deal, according to a necessary Ehtiyat; there is no offense to be occupied with allowable activities as sewing or writing etc., although it is a Mustahab Ehtiyat to avoid them too.

  If one needs to buy something for food and there is no one to do the buying for him, it is not an offence for him to do it.

  5. Expressing bitterness in talking about worldly or religious matters in order to prove one's ability, not the truth which is one of the best worships.

  The contracts of buying or selling during Itikaf invalidate Itikaf, but such contracts will be valid.

  If Itikaf is invalidated because of having sex even, during the night, expiation will be due; if it is invalidated by other things, there will be no expiation, although it is a Mustahab Ehtiyat in this case too.

  The expiation for invalidating an Itikaf is to set free a slave or if this is not possible, fast for two consecutive months or if this also is not possible, feed sixty poor people.

  Ramadan: The last 10 Days, Itikaf and Laylatul Qadr - Shaykh Yusuf Estes 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2Us9e26qnA


----------

